# Trade Dlo?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Heard a lot of talk going both ways.

Argument 1- Dlo is not the answer. He is good but not a leader. He needs to go, for quality assets, to allow Ball to take control. (Possibly included in PG13 trade?)

Argument 2- Dlo was never really a PG. He will THRIVE as a SG now that he doesnt have to set up others as much. A Ball/Dlo backcourt could work and should be given at least given a chance until trade deadline.

How do you stand?

Numbers tell me the best of Dlo is yet to come and he has had solid progress.

Whenever he talks he makes me think he doesnt truly care about getting better/doing whatever it takes.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't see why DLo cant play next to Ball but really it depends on what the deal looks like - also not a fan of trading for PG13 now


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I don't see why DLo cant play next to Ball but really it depends on what the deal looks like - also not a fan of trading for PG13 now


Obviously DLo can't play next to Ball. The reasons:

Offense: Ball would have to play off ball. Are you going to change his last name Ball to new name "Off-Ball"? Lonzo Off-Ball. This would clearly limit his potential.

Defense: nothing works, nothing, plain and simple.

Do not forget I am a scientist.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hey dummy they had DLo playing off the ball this season - go back to your lab


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Interesting!

Russell and Randle equal trade value is Chris Paul and Blake Griffin.

Why?

I compare Griffin to Knicks Amare because he has 7 major injury. Nobody wants him after signing 175 million max with Steve Balmer.

Nobody wants Chris Paul when he makes 46 million he is 38 years old. Bad teams need to rebuild and good team has no 46 million cap space.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you want Griffin or Paul from Clippers?

Old goods or damaged good could cause the team to malfunction.

Example:

In 2018, Griffin is out for season and in 2019 Paul is out for season. the Max for them is $379 million contract. Scary!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone is available for the right price. Give me a scenario and I'll tell you if I think it makes sense.

Ball and Dlo can play together. The problem will be defense, but else is new.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd offer him to Chicago with the Houston pick for Butler with the caveat that they take Deng or Mozgov too. I'll pass on PG and wait for free agency. Butler is under contract for the foreseeable future. 

Ball and Russell can absolutely play together. Russell looked more effective off the ball this year.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd offer him to Chicago with the Houston pick for Butler with the caveat that they take Deng or Mozgov too. I'll pass on PG and wait for free agency. Butler is under contract for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Ball and Russell can absolutely play together. Russell looked more effective off the ball this year.


I did a lot of research in the lab. Nobody will offer average-deal for Russell/Randle. That is why I try to send them to Clippers.

How about Russell and Deng for Melo?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd offer him to Chicago with the Houston pick for Butler with the caveat that they take Deng or Mozgov too. I'll pass on PG and wait for free agency. Butler is under contract for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Ball and Russell can absolutely play together. Russell looked more effective off the ball this year.


I mean, that would be awesome. I don't see Chicago wanting any piece of that deal.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

my idea,

Warriors get Ball/Crawford

Lakers get Griffin and 2023 unprotected first round pick from Clippers;

Clippers get 2 wing defenders Klay Thompson AND Deng, plus Round 2 pick 33 Jordan Bell from Oregan


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Short answer, I think it'd be a mistake to trade DLo, but I agree with Eclap, everyone has a price. 

My question to the trade DLo crowd, if there is one here...is it a forgone conclusion to you all that Ball will be better than DLo? And, do you see Ball as a ball dominate, "classic" pro style point guard.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

No. I think he will continue to improve, so his current trade value is too low to get the proper return value.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

elcap15 said:


> I mean, that would be awesome. I don't see Chicago wanting any piece of that deal.


This


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I might be in the minority, here, but I think Ball/Russell/Ingram/Randle will be a perfectly fine fore-some in 2 or 3 years that can play together in a starting line-up for a winning team. Why do you have to trade any of them? With the way the NBA is moving, that group could play with a great 3-and-D wing, with a "stretch" big, or even with a classic 5-man like possibly Zubac. 

On top of that, they are all more-or-less on the same career trajectory in terms of prime years. Zubac, Ingram, and Ball were all born in 1997. DLo was born in '96. Randle and Tyler Ennis, for that matter, were born in '94. Why trade for older, established players right now when your entire young core is going to be maturing at the same time in about 3 years??? Just stay the course. Add another lotto pick next year and just see where this goes.

If anything, they should try to see if there is a market out there for Clarkson while he still has some value. Anything they can get for him, Brewer, Mozgov, or Deng over the next 3 trade deadlines is just gravy. Maybe a couple of mid-to-late firsts? Then you really have things going in the right direction.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I completely disagree that DLo is some kind of ball hogging point guard. I think he's a multi-talented offensive player. He can score from any spot on the floor and is our best shooter (Swagger is mainly a catch and shoot guy). He's not an amazing play maker but he makes the right plays. Not to mention he's tall and not that quick. 

I see him making a transition to shooting guard, the same way Steve Smith did. DLo is the next Steve Smith.

I vote no on trading him. I'm not against it, but I don't think his value matches how good he'll be. If we can get some all-star not yet in his 30's, sure. But outside of that hold on to him.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Heard a lot of talk going both ways.
> 
> Argument 1- Dlo is not the answer. He is good but not a leader. He needs to go, for quality assets, to allow Ball to take control. (Possibly included in PG13 trade?)
> 
> ...


D'Angelo is a solid PG. He had a 39 point game playing point in his rookie season. Plus, the Lakers started out hot with him at PG in 16-17. He has had games with 22 +10 and 17 + 11. I think there is way too much impatience going on regarding his ability at PG. That said, his 40 point, 6 assist game in 16-17 playing SG was superb. His ability to play both guard positions makes him an excellent asset in today's league.

As for playing next to Ball, Ball has the size and speed to match up defensively at either guard position (not saying he will be a stopper). His transition game and leadership ability looks to be superior to Russell's. Since Russell already proved that he can play SG at a high level (though he has consistency issues right now), it looks like a nice pairing. Using combo/hybrid SG's in todays league is pretty normal.

When Magic was drafted, the Lakers already had an up-and-coming All-Star caliber point guard in Norm Nixon. With two PG's in the starting lineup, the Lakers won two championships, and I can see Magic drafting with that in mind. Eventually Nixon was swapped for a young true SG and three more championships resulted. There are no guarantees, but it could work out very well.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Source says Lakers are planning to trade Russell for a right piece to address the team's weakness. Please read the following carefully.



> His defense, a weakness coming out of Ohio State, has continued to plague his career. Russell’s DRPM is minus-1.84, 71st among 89 ranked point guards.
> 
> While possessing the size to defend point guards, he struggles to keep the best of the best in front of him, while dozing off when defending off the ball. Per 82games.com, the Lakers are 4.0 points better — 116.8 on court/112.9 off the court — with Russell off the floor.
> 
> ...


BS comment: deal him, Mozgov and Brewer to Kings for 5th pick, Divac is a friend of Magic Johnson, then sign a free agent for one year deal. Next summer you have cap space for 2 superstars.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dlo and Ball would be a layup drill on defense most likely. I'd trade him for Josh Hacksin in a second


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Source says Lakers are planning to trade Russell for a right piece to address the team's weakness. Please read the following carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> BS comment: deal him, Mozgov and Brewer to Kings for 5th pick, Divac is a friend of Magic Johnson, then sign a free agent for one year deal. Next summer you have cap space for 2 superstars.


I'd consider that Sacramento deal. 

Adding Ball or Fultz AND Josh Jackson to JC, Ingram, Randle and Zubac while clearing out one of Deng or Mozgivs contracts at the same time is intriguing. They'd get another year to develop together and then next summer wed have the cap space to sign Paul George.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We don't have to trade DLo, but if the right deal comes along, nobody on the team is untouchable.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is a interesting statistic I found: http://imgur.com/a/0zaCQ


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay, thank goodness we have some level headed fans in here. 

I think DLo and Ball next to each other has a chance to be a great fit, on offense anyway. Also, I think it would be less PG and SG and more 2 playmakers. Ball is far superior in the open court but DLo is much better setting up a half court set and running a PnR right now. I don't want to see DLo become a spot up shooter, either. 

It'd really have to be a young all-star for me to give up DLo, and not a one year rental. And that is definitely not what his value is right now, so no, I'd be firmly against trading him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see any reason you couldn't play him with Ball, and on top of that I don't see why you'd want to sell low on a 21-year-old who still has a chance to be good.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Ball has great size at the point, and is a more natural point guard than Russell and a better playmaker. With Ball and Dlo, you won't be able to make the playoffs.

There is no way you can trade DLo for an all-star level young player. 

Klay Thompson? No

Jimmy Butler? No

Maybe for a young average-player. Patty Mills?No J Simmons? No.

too many Nos, so you have to keep it.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> ...
> 
> If anything, they should try to see if there is a market out there for Clarkson while he still has some value. Anything they can get for him, Brewer, Mozgov, or Deng over the next 3 trade deadlines is just gravy. Maybe a couple of mid-to-late firsts? Then you really have things going in the right direction.


I think Clarkson is a solid bench asset. Depth is one key to winning. Look at how the Wizards' lack of depth has cost them. There is no reason to seek to move him. Let a great offer come along or keep him. Brewer has very little trade value as of now, and Mozgov and Deng have negative trade value. I don't see anything coming back from trading them, and if Mozgov or Deng would be packaged with Clarkson it would reduce the return on Clarkson's value.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We don't have to trade DLo, but if the right deal comes along, nobody on the team is untouchable.


this


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> ...Add another lotto pick next year and just see where this goes...


One more thing. No lotto pick next year (76ers).


----------

